# 4noggins tobaccos



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

This may be a little different as far as reviews go since I am not reviewing one particular tobacco, but rather, an online retailer's blends.

I have been smoking a lot of 4noggins lately. I bought an aromatic sampler so I have had a number of their aros lately, and I've been smoking a lot of a long-time favorite light English, 4noggins' Bald Headed Teacher. I also got a small sample of Three Blind Moose with my pipe and tobacco order. I've noticed a few similarities seemingly across the line, and decided to do a group review.

Let me start by saying, if you haven't had a 4noggins blend, get yourself to 4nogginsbulktobacco ASAP and pick one that looks good, or order the aromatic, Virginia or English sampler.

The aromatic sampler contains Double fantasy, Covered Bridges, Otter Creek, Killington and Lord Methley's. So far, I've tried all but the Killington.

The aromatics are terrific aros. Not a bit of tongue bite, and they actually taste a lot like the smell. They are sweet, with a lot of Cavendish flavor. Most have a nice nutty flavor and aroma, there may be a bit of caramel, vanilla, coffee or butterscotch depending upon the blend. Those type of earthy, baking flavors and aromas tend to be my favorites in an aro, and they didn't disappoint here. The Lord Methley's is described to smell of berry pie, and it definitely has a nice fruity note. Even though I tend to prefer the vanilla and similar flavors in an aro, I really loved the Methley's. The Double Fantasy may be my favorite of the bunch followed closely by the Three Blind Moose, or is it the other way around. I might go so far as to say that most of the 4noggins aros I tried are among my favorite aromatics. The only one I didn't love was the Otter Creek, and it was pretty good.

As for the Bald Headed Teacher, what can I say, it is a long time favorite. It is nice and mellow. It is mostly burley, with some VAs and a small flavoring from Latakia (the website describes it as a "seasoning effect" and that is a good description of the light touch of Latakia in this blend). It is sweet, though not an aro, and it often tricks me into thinking there must be some Cavendish in there. It is a _smooth_ tobacco, reliably mild on the tongue, with a decent room note. As is the case with many burleys it has a nice nutty flavor to it. It is a great introduction to English blends for newcomers to the style who haven't built up an appreciation yet for latakia. For the rest of us, it is a nice moderate blend that has a hint of Latakia, but for when we aren't in the mood for a full blown latakia experience (or when smoking around others who might not appreciate the strong smell of a heavy lat blend, but you want a taste of latakia).

I am going to need to order more 4noggins. First, because several of the aromatic blends from the sampler are almost finished. Also, now that I've had more than just the BHT and see that their tobaccos are wonderful across the board, I really want to try some of their traditional English and VA blends (maybe I'll start with the samplers again).

4noggins produces a very consistently high quality, smooth, and pleasant tobacco. I can't recommend them enough, and with the samplers you can get a nice selection to try at a very reasonable price.


----------

